# House smells like campfire-Fireplace



## HandyFrank

Was curious if campfire smell is common in a home with a traditional fireplace?  My house has a traditional fireplace with glass doors that open on each side. When we burn a fire the house will smell for the next 2 days or so like campfire, not smoke. Was curious if this is common? I googled it and many people say that your house should not smell much if your chimney is vented properly, but I would imagine you will get smell no matter what since you are technically burning inside.

I periodically check if the chimney has a reverse draft by lighting a piece of paper and watching to see if the smoke sucks upwards, and it always does. I usually let the paper burn and hold it up near the flue opening to help get the flow going upward regardless. In my early days of learning to light a fire (Too much paper and not fully seasoned wood) there were the occasional time where I would get some smoke coming back into the room but I already know the issue there was that I used too much paper, wood was still a bit wet, and I didn't get the fire hot quick enough. I have since learned how to better stack the wood, use less paper, and get a hot fire going quick with minimal smoke.

We actually like the smell so it isn't a major issue, I was more curious than anything.  Is campfire smell in the house common with an open fireplace?


----------



## Fsappo

To me a campfire does smell like smoke.  Could be a creosote smell drifting back into the home?  May not smell it when the fire is going because the air is rushing up the chimney?  Then during the down time, occasional negative pressure, wind induced down draft, etc can be bringing the smell in?


----------



## HandyFrank

Fsappo said:


> To me a campfire does smell like smoke.  Could be a creosote smell drifting back into the home?  May not smell it when the fire is going because the air is rushing up the chimney?  Then during the down time, occasional negative pressure, wind induced down draft, etc can be bringing the smell in?


It actually smells while the fire is burning, and then afterwards. Some of the upstairs bedrooms will smell strong unless I close the doors.  I usually just leave the flue open since the ambers are still hot at the end of the night but I've thought of trying to close the flue but the smell is already inside by then.

When I had smoke come in the smell was different than the firewood/campfire smell I'm describing, but they may be the same thing.

I had my chimney swept and then I didn't use the chimney for a season, and just lit my first fire the other day on the clean chimney so I'm guessing it isn't a creosote issue, unless the guy didn't do a good enough job cleaning it?


----------



## begreen

There may be a serious flaw or cracks in the chimney. Has the chimney been camera inspected? 

Or, is there more then one flue pipe in this chimney servicing different fireplaces or appliances in different locations?


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

Campfire smells nice, you got too much smoke in your house while burning, more of a bitter smell that is unpleasant is creosote smell, sort of a downdraft going on in your chimney and you definitely smell it a day or two later......


----------



## fitter9

i burned in an open fireplace for many years. the chimney is 30 ft tall and drafts great. when i would get that "campfire smell" in the house, it was time to sweep the chimney. if it was dirty, it would really make the house smell on rainy days for some reason even if i hadn't burned for a few days.
after i had it swept, it wouldn't smell  until it was time to sweep again. it was usually once a year. i always used a certified sweep and had it inspected


----------



## Warm_in_NH

Listen to begreen,  get the chimney inspected so you know you're not leaking smoke and creosote into the walls. I've ripped apart older homes (not that old though) and have found creosote filled stud bays near the chimney where there was apparently a leak. Scary stuff.
If all checks out then you know it's not a major issue and just a drafting thing. Hence, you sleep well at night, no worries.


----------



## firefighterjake

Love the smell of wood smoke burning in a stove, campfire, etc. . . . but I would not want to have the inside of the house smell like smoke.


----------

